#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Asnt ndt handbooks & snt tc 1a

## mnthiraviam

Please if any body has the handbooks...
HESE ARE THE BOOKS I NEED. total 5

1. NDT Handbook: Volume 2, Liquid Penetrant Tests, Tracy, Noel (tech ed.) and Moore, Patrick (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Metals Park, OH..

2. NDT Handbook: Volume 3, Radiography and Radiation Testing, Bryant, Lawrence E. (tech. ed.) and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH.

3. NDT Handbook: Volume 6, Magnetic Particle Testing, Schmidt, J. Thomas (tech. ed.), Skeie, Kermit (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

4. NDT Handbook: Volume 7, Ultrasonic Testing, Birks, Albert S. (tech. ed.), Green, Robert E. Jr. (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH



5. NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview, Ness, Stanley (tech. ed.), Sherlock, Charles N. (tech. ed.), Moore, Patrick O.(ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

6. SNT TC 1A 2006 EDITIONSee More: Asnt ndt handbooks & snt tc 1a

----------


## rhinemine

######

----------


## kanil

I also need above books

thanks

----------


## saifucmp

Hi Friends,

I need NDT level III Basic and RT hand book and study materials If anybody have please send to me .
Thanks.
saifucmp@gmail.com

----------


## daveodc

Anyone have the NDT Handbook, third edition, Vol. 6, Acoustic Emission Testing?
thanks.
daveodc@hotmail.com

----------


## vfq3481

Hello daveodc!
For Acoustic Emission Testing I only have the following:

Acoustic Emission Testing
Acoustic Emission and Critical Phenonema
Acoustic Emission in Friction
ASTM - Acoustic Emission

If you want some of this send me a e-mail (ve_f1976@hotmail.com).
I'm looking for Ultrasonic Phased Array docs!
Regards!

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are the resources that I found, I don't know if they are active links.

Phased array ultrasonics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
An Introduction to Ultrasonic Phased Array Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Scanning Modes at the Application of 
Ultrasonic Phased Array Inspection Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic Phased Array Inspection of Turbine Components (9 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic Phased Array
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased-array technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic Phased Array Inspection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased Array Ultrasonic Testing (PAUT)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased Array Ultrasonic Testing (PAUT)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
New developments of ultrasound phased array for the evaluation of friction stir welds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic phased array inspection of FSW lap joints
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Correlation of phased array inspection and fatigue performance of FSW joints
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic phased array inspection technology for the evaluation of friction stir welds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Signal processing for quality assurance in friction stir welds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Independent qualification of phased array inspection of fillet welds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased array scanning of artificial and impact damage 
in carbon fibre reinforced plastic (CFRP)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Simulation of Phased Array Techniques and Model Based Data Reconstruction
(9 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased-Array Ultrasonics in Welding: A Primer 
http://www.fandmmag.com/print/Fabricating-and-Metalworking/Phased-Array-Ultrasonics-in-Welding--A-Primer/1$1543
Inspection of Spot Welds using an Ultrasonic Phased Array (9 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased Array Ultrasonics: Is it the Future of Ultrasonic Nondestructive Testing (NDT)? - Part 2 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Feasibility Study of Ultrasonic Inspection Using Phased Array
of Turbine Blade Root  Part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Comparative studies on phased array ultrasonic, alternating current potential drop and conventional ultrasonic techniques for detection, monitoring and sizing of circumferential fatigue ----- growth in pipes (7 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Simulation of ultrasonic phased array technique for imaging
and sizing of defects using longitudinal waves (14 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
A MEMS Phased Array Transducer for Ultrasonic Flaw Detection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pipeline Girth Weld Inspections using Ultrasonic Phased Arrays
(16 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic Phased Array Procedures for Rapid Inspection of Piping Welds (102 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Use of Phased Arrays for Ultrasonic Testing of Railroad Wheels 
(6 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic inspection of pressure vessel construction 
welds using phased arrays (23 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM E2491 - 08 
Standard Guide for Evaluating Performance Characteristics
of Phased-Array Ultrasonic Testing Instruments and Systems
ASTM International / 01-Jul-2008 / 18 pages 
Click to Order.
ASTM E2700 - 09 
Standard Practice for Contact Ultrasonic Testing of Welds Using Phased Arrays
ASTM International / 01-Aug-2009 / 9 pages
Click to Order.
ASTM WK20531 - (Work Item) - Pending Publication
New Practice for Contact Ultrasonic Testing of Welds Using Phased Arrays 
Commercial Publications
Note - The items listed hereafter are commercial in character. No endorsement or recommendation is intended. They are proposed only for the informational value their content may have for interested readers.
Multi Function Phased Array & Ultrasonic Inspection Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ultrasonic Phased Array Systems For Rail Wheel Inspection (2 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased Array Beam Characterization Block
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased Array Probes (4 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Phased Array Ultrasonics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kazuvam

Hi guys, can i also have the books if you did get any of them, my email address kazuvam@live.com, thanks in advance

----------


## LEONARDO BR

Eu tambem gostaria de receber os livros . 

leonardo_lion7@hotmail.com

Obrigado.

----------


## nithi

i need asnt tc-1a full volume books pls send me the links nithibh@gmail.com thanks in advance............

----------


## Nabilia

SNT-TC-1A 2006.pdf	  1.668 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASNT - Interpreting SNT-TC-1A 5th Ed. Interpretations from 1976 through 2007.pdf     0.544 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baur_baur

i need ASNT Nondestructive Testing Handbook: Vol 7, Ultrasonic
Testing
pls send me the links  baybulov@rambler.ru  thanks

----------


## baur_baur

i need Classroom testing handbook  Ultrasonic Testing


pls send me the links  baybulov@rambler.ru  thanks[/QUOTE]See More: Asnt ndt handbooks & snt tc 1a

----------


## asdqw123

Good information knowledge,learning

----------


## jleemax

> SNT-TC-1A 2006.pdf	  1.668 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Hi Nabilia,

Thank you for these share. Anyway do you have SNT-TC-1A 1992 as I desperately need it.

Thanks in advance. jleemax

----------


## pmcoliveira

> Hi Nabilia,
> 
> Thank you for these share. Anyway do you have SNT-TC-1A 1992 as I desperately need it.
> 
> Thanks in advance. jleemax




Does anyone have the 2011 version.

pedro.oliveira.bv@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## gabrielmp

HI, I need the _ASNT Nondestructive Testing Handbook_. If someone got it please send me (probstgabriel@hotmail.com)
Thank you.

----------


## Juan Manuel Barcia Diaz

Hi everybody,

I need Ultrasonic Testing, Classroom training Handbook (CT-6-4) for level I, II and III.
Please if anyone have it, my mail is: hdsporster2001@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## Percy Alex

Could anyone send me the link for 2011 edition

----------


## yassir82

Hello Nabilia and Friends,

Can you please re-send the SNT-TC-1A 2006 and ASNT - Interpreting SNT-TC-1A 5th Ed to my email ? jms_lahey@yahoo.com

Thanks in Advance,
Yassir




> SNT-TC-1A 2006.pdf	  1.668 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## bangash sn

Hello Everybody
Seeking yurs help  to share SNT-TC-1A  2011 document

----------


## vfq3481

This would be a great share!!!
Thanks in advance!

----------


## tassoss

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent reply tassoss!
Keep it up!!!
THX!!!

----------


## selmagis

Good to know **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

See More: Asnt ndt handbooks & snt tc 1a

----------


## nanda

I  am  also  need  the  following  books,,,


Please if any body has the handbooks...
HESE ARE THE BOOKS I NEED. total 5

1. NDT Handbook: Volume 2, Liquid Penetrant Tests, Tracy, Noel (tech ed.) and Moore, Patrick (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Metals Park, OH..

2. NDT Handbook: Volume 3, Radiography and Radiation Testing, Bryant, Lawrence E. (tech. ed.) and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH.

3. NDT Handbook: Volume 6, Magnetic Particle Testing, Schmidt, J. Thomas (tech. ed.), Skeie, Kermit (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

4. NDT Handbook: Volume 7, Ultrasonic Testing, Birks, Albert S. (tech. ed.), Green, Robert E. Jr. (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

5. NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview, Ness, Stanley (tech. ed.), Sherlock, Charles N. (tech. ed.), Moore, Patrick O.(ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

----------


## glen9090

i am new here... please do share these books badly needed. hopefully on mediafire will be appreciated

----------


## otelo

SNT TC 1A 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sivamec543

Can anybody upload Nondestructive Testing Handbook, Third Edition: Volume 10, Overview please ?

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello!
Does anyone have the following books??

CORROSION PREVENTION BY PROTECTIVE COATINGS by Charles G. Munger
The Protective Coating User's Hanbook by Louis D. Vincent 

If so please send me the links to viskzsenior@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## narkke

Dear All, 

I'm planning to take the ASNT level 3 exams (RT). Anyone willing to share the following study guides? 

1. Level III Study Guide: Basic (2009)
2. SNT-TC-1A, (2011) 
3. Supplement to Recommended Practice No. SNT-TC-1A (2011)
4. Materials and Processes for NDT Technology (1981)
5. ANSI/ASNT CP-189 (2011 edition)
6. NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview (2012)
7. Level III Study Guide: Radiographic Testing (2004)
8. NDT Handbook: Volume 4, Radiographic Testing (2002)
9. Supplement to Recommended Practice No. SNT-TC-1A (Q&A Book) - Radiographic Testing Method (2010)
10. Working Safety in Radiography (2004)

Thanks.

----------


## emu_eng

I need NDT Handbook: Volume 6, Magnetic Particle Testing.

Please send to me emu_eng@hotmail.com Thanks.

----------


## popo

Very good.
thank you very much

----------


## tassoss

in need of "Nondestructive Testing Handbook, Third Edition: Volume 5, Electromagnetic Testing"

thank you

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## martinez1109`

Hi everbody, 

anyone have any asnt visual testing material laying around?

----------


## martinez1109`

Hi everbody, 



anyone have any asnt visual testing material laying around?See More: Asnt ndt handbooks & snt tc 1a

----------


## hoolkpedro

please VOL 9 - Visual  Testing

----------


## bangash sn

Dears, can anyone upload NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview, 3rd Edition.

Thanks

----------

